# Wooden Lally Column Shelf Plans



## mbmattvt (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey out there,

Has anyone ever seen plans for a lally-column-mounted power tool station/ shelf? I saw plans for one someplace. It was made of plywood. it had two pieces of plywood that were formed to the lally column to make a clamp, the clamp was adjustable to move the shelf vertically and swing around the column for positioning - I can't find the plans anywhere - I thought it was a shop-notes article - but can't find it there either -

Any help is appreciated. I want to mount my belt/circular sander station to one to get it off the work area.

Thanks in advance!

Matt


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

No but quite some time ago there was a machine tool company that advertized a metal shelf ?14" x 24"? that adjust up and down on a lally column….Popular Mechanics I think.

Other than that it wouldn't be that hard to make one using a couple of 2×6 and some threaded rod for the adjustable clamping around the lally then attach plywood to that. There will be some limitations but you could run out rigger supports off the 2×6's.


----------

